# Windows 10. Start button wont open. Help please



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

About 3 weeks ago my laptop gotva strange file or virus. my browser changed and i then noticed my start button no longer worked when i clicked it. (right click does work) i gave it to my brother and he deleted alot trying to fix the problom but didnt. i cannot open start and was told i should try a 1 month system restore but cant as i have no past restore points. Any help appreciated


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

for your start button problem, it may be the virus, it may be just windows acting up. To try to fix the start button problem, Press, *CTRL + ALT + DEL* a the same time to open the menu. Then click on '*Task Manager*' and locate 'cortana', click it, then click end task on the bottom right corner of the task manager window. if this does not help follow the below steps.

*1.* go to http://www.bitdefender.com/Downloads/ and download the trial version of BitDefender.
*2*. after installing it, open the program and click 'Scan Now' or 'Scan', if given the option to do a quick scan, or deep scan, do deep scan, Prepare to wait anywhere form 10 minutes to 1 hour depending on if you have a hard drive, or ssd, and the size of your drive. 
*3*. If anything was found, click delete, and reboot your computer.
*4.* After rebooting, go to https://www.malwarebytes.com/mwb-download/, scroll down to find 'Free Download', as you won't need the pro features to remove your malware. 
*5*. Intall MalwareBytes and run the program, it may tell you you have to update your virus signature database, so just click "Fix Now". or "Update", when it's finished updating, click on "Scan", it should be a bit quicker than the virus scan.
*6*. If it finds anything it may ask you if you would like to delete the malware, click on 'yes', it may also ask to reboot, so also click on 'yes'.
*7*. You can uninstall these programs if you wish after your done, but i reccomend keeping them (especialy malwarebytes) as they are really useful.
*8.* TIP: Do not get Norton antivirus, or McAfee antivirus. They do not do anything but slow down your computer.

I hope i helped!


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

In case you cannot downlaod from the the sites. I have uploaded the installers to:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B4o48UcGhbGzVElrcFZRWGotUHc?usp=sharing


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

knikpour161 said:


> for your start button problem, it may be the virus, it may be just windows acting up. To try to fix the start button problem, Press, *CTRL + ALT + DEL* a the same time to open the menu. Then click on '*Task Manager*' and locate 'cortana', click it, then click end task on the bottom right corner of the task manager window. if this does not help follow the below steps.
> 
> *1.* go to http://www.bitdefender.com/Downloads/ and download the trial version of BitDefender.
> *2*. after installing it, open the program and click 'Scan Now' or 'Scan', if given the option to do a quick scan, or deep scan, do deep scan, Prepare to wait anywhere form 10 minutes to 1 hour depending on if you have a hard drive, or ssd, and the size of your drive.
> ...


I went to task manager and it said there were no running apps. what do i do??


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

cianwalsh said:


> I went to task manager and it said there were no running apps. what do i do??


Actually just found all my processes. what section would cortana ve under processes, performance, app history etc??


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

It should be under background processes, it takes a little looking around, are you running windows 10?, if not, cortana will not be there. if you are running windows 8 or 7, just ignore the cortana step and proceed with the other steps.


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

knikpour161 said:


> It should be under background processes, it takes a little looking around, are you running windows 10?, if not, cortana will not be there. if you are running windows 8 or 7, just ignore the cortana step and proceed with the other steps.


I am running windows 10 and cannot find background processes only processes


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Just look in processes, if you cannot find it, don't worry. It's most likely a virus problem, so continue with the other steps.


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

cianwalsh said:


> I am running windows 10 and cannot find background processes only processes


Just found background processes and there is nothing called cortana there that i see


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

It's ok, just follow the other steps.


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Should i download them in chrome which does not work well or internet explorer?


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

whichever you like best. IE or chrome.


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

It says page not found of bitdefender


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Just go to https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B4o48UcGhbGzVElrcFZRWGotUHc?usp=sharing and downlaod the installers from there.


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Ok im im just done downloading both. now im about to start using bitdefender


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Ok, so intall it. do you know how to install programs, or would you like a walkthrough.


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

A walkthrough would be appreciated. it says the bitdefender preduct is downloading and is at 7 percent


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

ok so wait for it to fully download


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Ok ill tell you when its finished. btw this is very helpfull


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

No Problem


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

When it's done downloading, click on 'Install"


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Right the installation is 5 percent done


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

When it's done click on "Start using BitDefender"


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

It will ask you to make an account, so just enter your name, email, and create a password, then click on Create Account


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Just launched bitdefender. just making an account now


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

It says configuring antivirus. its almost done


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

then click on "I don;t have a subscription, try the product for free"


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes i already have its compleatly installed. do i click on it and run it now?


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes. I am installing mine again so i can provide you with accurate instructions. Mine is still installing, soplease wait a minute or so


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

So run bitfender, there should be a shortcut on your desktop called "BitDefender 2017"


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

when you open BirDefender, it will say, 'your Device Is Protected", under it, click on "Update Now"


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

It says update in pregress under it and its got a blue loading circle


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

So Just Wait


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Its taking a while


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

what does it say under "Device Protected" now?


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Update in progress with blue loading circle


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Just keep waiting until you see a little '1' on the bell icon.


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes it just finished. do i click the bell??


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Yes, then you will see "Device Requires Reboot" ,Click on the notification then click restart now. It will reboot your computer


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes its now restarting


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

After it restarts, open bitdefender again.


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Ok its configuring windows on 30 percent


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

What do you mean by configuring windows. Is bitdefender open?


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

No the computer is still restarting and is configuring windows


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Ok i just opened bitdefender again


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

ok, so on the mian bitdefender menu, click on 'View Modules" then click on 'System Scan'


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Ok i will do that. i have to leave for work now can i message back here in a few hours??


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

ok, 3 hours


----------



## cianwalsh (Mar 24, 2016)

Ok well talk later. thanks


----------



## knikpour161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Is your scan done?


----------

